# Hysteroscopy - merged posts



## Hope297

Hi,

Can anyone who has had a hysteroscopy tell me what happened wrt timing of AF? Did it come on time after or before or late?

I would like to know when to expect it   

Hope
x


----------



## bettyboop5

I would like to know the same! Anyone? Any experiences out there?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I can't really remember timing as it was over 4 years ago but I do remember it being one of the heaviest AF bleeds I have ever had. I had to take a large dose of ibuprofen to slow the bleeding enough so I could go out. It has never been like that before or since except after my failed FET.


----------



## karenanna

I've had 2 hysteroscopies - the first one my AF came at the normal time. For the second one, I had it done just after my AF before I started stimming for the cycle where I got my BFP.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## Hope297

Does ibroprofen slow bleeding?


----------



## karenanna

I've heard it can slow the flow by 25-30% - not sure why?

Karenanna xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mine came as per usuall 28 days after the previous one as far as I recalled, I have had several hysteroscopies and never had delayed AF due to it
L x


----------



## bettyboop5

Thanks ladies.  As u can see from my ticker, I have hysterescopy on the 3rd november.Im worried that I have work the day after. Do u remember what u did? Also my stimms is around 24th (day 3 of period) Do u think I should have hystero near 22nd when AF starts or am Im still ok for the 3rd   .  Does it help with implantation too? Sorry for so many questions.  It's me first one


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I had a laparoscopy at the same time under a GA so I was very sore for several days and had a doctor certificate for the days after.

In my job (pharmacist) if you have IV sedation or GA you are not allowed to work for 24 hours afterwards or drive - if anything went wrong you could not say that you were not under the influence of drugs legally.


----------



## Hope297

I just had a hysteroscopy and was totally fine next day but dr said to "take it easy".


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

I've had 7 hysteroscopies.....1 on it's own and 6 alongside laparoscopies....all of mine have been under GA and involved a fair amount of surgery (removal of polyps and uterine adhesions as well as corrective surgery to septate uterus).

The ones with laps I've been signed off for a minimum of 2 weeks, the one I had on it's own I was signed off for a week.

On some of them my AFs have arrived on time, others it's been delayed.  The bleeding has always been much heavier, sometimes for a few months after.

I've conceived a few times after having these ops.....where I had the hysteroscopy on it's own I actually conceived immediately afterwards !  My most recent hysteroscopy (with lap) was in May this year.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## hurshy

Hi Ladies,

I had a consultation at The Lister yesterday & they quoted £1,800 for a hysteroscopy...is this about right?

I've sent off a few email enquiries to various clinics but would be interested to know how much the "going rate" is!

Many thanks

H x


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi

Yes i was quoted the same amount at the Priory, Birmingham.

Faithful x


----------



## hurshy

Thank you Faithful,

I'm hoping my GP will refer me so we can save a few pennies (or more like £££s)!!

Good luck with your next cycle

H x


----------



## MandyPandy

That's about what I paid in August at the London Bridge Hospital.  It included hospital fees, anaesthetists fees and surgeon's fees.  Luckily we were covered by BUPA.


----------



## NikkiNoo69

Just came across this thread. If anyone is still looking for a place to have a hysteroscopy, I went to Reprofit in the Czech Republic last year. Can't remember the price (it's on the website), but it was incredibly cheaper then anything I could find in the UK and the professional and care was second to none. Can't praise it enough. Feel free to contact me for any details - can't praise that clinic enough, and now I'm back for the 3rd time in a few months with my next round of donor egg IVF.

xx


----------



## LauraLLL

I have my HSG tomorrow morning and I'm scared   .

I'm terrified that they will tell me that my tubes are blocked. I don't know how I'd cope with this.

Thanks to everyone who's replied to my posts, your support has been fantastic    .

Scared! Scared! Scared!


----------



## marie73

Hello Laura

Just wanted to say I have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow. I had by HSG last week and they wouldn't give me reuslts but I know some of the girls on here have had theirs straight away so will keep my fingers crossed for you. I had to go on my own too as DH was working away! But it was fine a little uncomfortable but worth it for what we could get in the end. Also there is a lsight chance that it can make it easier to get pregnant afterwards as its like a flushing of the tubes - so that was my silver lining. Here's hoping yours goes ok and you get positve results.

Take care and good luck tomorrow - I have my fingers crossed for you.
Marie x


----------



## carlygroom

Hi 

I had a hsg and was really scared too but there is nothing to be scared about. For me it was painless I took some nurofen before and Felt nothing. I asked them if they could tell me the results they were reluctant to but in they end they told me that everything was fine.
You will be fine hon I was so nervous my legs were shaking not a good look lol x


----------



## LauraLLL

Oh, thank you so much for your lovely replies - you've both made me feel so much better.

The docs said that they'll tell me tomorrow what the results are - I'm so nervous.

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, too Marie. Oh, and yes, the possible higher chance of conceiving after the HSG is really keeping me going.

Carly, I'm so pleased that your results were good!   I'll no doubt have shaky legs, too!!!!

I'll post on here tomorrow to let you know how it went. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LauraLLL

All over with!

And good results!  

More info on my other post, 'Pills to Pop'.

Thanks again for all your lovely messages   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loop

Had a laparoscopy and hysto on weds diagnosed with 'a good lot' of endo by consultant who
diathermied it (?!) at same time and he used phrase 'cleared'. He did say I'd prob need this op every 5-10 yrs going forward. Also confirmed mild pco and a small  fibroid on my uterus wall.  My tubes were clear although I was pretty out of it when he came to see me and h and I remember differently.  My appointment with the consultant is this coming weds when they'll also take my stitches out. Then have phone consult with dr g on thurs and although my sister had symptomless endo I didn't expect any so not sure what dr g will say re next tx.

The real shock was Surgeon recommending we try naturally for 3-6 months. After nearly 4 yrs (clomid,tamoxi,iui,3xivf and an fet) we don't know whether to believe this??!  

Not sure what to do now, especially as I've been starting down the immune  route too and had treatment with dr g on last fet in jan/feb. I'm still sore and now confused. Any advice gratefully received on whether we should plough on with ivf(I'm now v impatient and not sure about trying naturally), supplements for endo eg heard good things about agnus castus, omega oils and bromelain and particularly immune and endo.

Thanks for any help or advice


----------



## agate

hi loop - I think I've replied to you already elsewhere?  as i said, I think, a big factor might be whether your NKa is particularly raised.  If so, and you'd probably be looking at expensive immunosuppressant treatment each month for trying naturally, it might look better financially to go for IVF depending on the relative chances of success you are being quoted for TTC naturally vs IVF - but I'd never say that there was no chance it'd work TTC naturally - there is always a chance!

the main supplements I would read up about are probably pycnogenol (maybe resveratrol) - not sure how agnus castus would help - but maybe there is a connection with endo that I haven't heard about.  the 2 ways that treatment for endo is supposed to work are

a) drugs/supplements that suppress estrogen because estrogen promotes the growth of uterine lining tissue and endo is basically lining tissue (albeit growing in the wrong place) - like the conventional down reg drugs used for endo

b) drugs/supplements meant to try and reduce inflammatory cytokines that result from endo e.g., pycnogenol and resveratrol (supplements),  pentoxifylline (drug), omega 3 fish oils (supplements)


----------



## Loop

Hi agate yes you did on the fga thread (and a big thanks for that). I ended up posting on endo, immune and fga thread as I didn't know where best to ask?! Thanks again xx


----------



## Loop

Ps I have in range tnfa but raised nk and also looked on the dr sher site as you advised so I think it's ivf with immune for  next tx.


----------



## SunriseNJ

Hi - I have just had a consultation at the Lister clinic and the consultant recommended I have a hysteroscopy.  I am trying to get an nhs referral from my GP because I think this investigation should have been done much earlier since I have had 3 unsuccessful attempts at IVF and don't see why I should have to pay for it! 

Also if you have medical insurance they may well cover you to have this procedure as long as you make it clear it is not part of an IVF cycle.

Hope this helps...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have had one on the NHS  but 3 privately at the Hammersmith under Mr Trew and they were £2K each- may have gone up as I haven't had one for 3 years now


----------



## niki72

I had a hysteroscopy operation on Monday this week to remove a polyp. Since then I've had cramps and felt pretty tired but am coming up for ovulation time in a couple of days. Is it too soon to start trying again? I don't want to miss a month but then again don't want to put myself at risk if it's better to leave it a couple of weeks.

has anyone got any advice? I've seen some advice online that advises waiting at least a couple of weeks.

Thanks
Niki


----------



## agate

its tricky because you never want to risk a chance, but your lining will have been disturbed only a few days before ovulation so you might want to give it a miss this month... I don't think there is going to be a right answer - if you got pg from trying this month and everything went well, that'd be great, but if you got pg but m/c, you'd be wishing you'd skipped this month to give your lining a better chance?


----------



## niki72

Thanks for that. I am in two minds- on the one hand, don't want to miss a chance but don't want to rush things either. Might wait and see how i feel tomorrow!


----------



## callmechar

Had the hysteroscopy today. Was told I have a thickened endometrium - google search and it appears it may mean cancer. 
Was also told there is a "mass" but this might be my ovary. You would have thought the consultant would know! Also told there were polyps which were "caurttaged". I want a baby - thought might be adhesions, not maybe cancer. Biopsies taken now waiting for an appt. 

I am so scared.


----------



## Maisyz

Seriously stay away from Google. I scared myself absolutely witless googling medical things so trust me don't do it. Honestly don't know anything about thickened endometriums but sure there are lots of explanations that totally are not cancer. Take care matey, step away from the Google and if you are really scared call the Dr and have a chat about it.


----------



## MandyPandy

callmechar said:


> Had the hysteroscopy today. Was told I have a thickened endometrium - google search and it appears it may mean cancer.
> Was also told there is a "mass" but this might be my ovary. You would have thought the consultant would know! Also told there were polyps which were "caurttaged". I want a baby - thought might be adhesions, not maybe cancer. Biopsies taken now waiting for an appt.
> 
> I am so scared.


 I can't believe your consultant let you go without clarifying matters for you and left you this scared. There is no need for it.

When I had my hysteroscopy, it was because of fibroids (which it turns out were nonexistent!). Fibroids are technically tumours (so for that read 'cancer' - thanks Google!) but are mostly benign. In terms of the polyps, do you mean 'curettage'? If so, don't panic, as that is a simple procedure that just involves scraping them off the surface of your womb.

With regard to the biopsy, as far as I know, most consultants just do it while they're there to make sure there is nothing else going on.

I know it's hard but please don't panic. The consultant will go through everything with you during the follow up. The thing they never seem to understand that we want to know what is going on with our own bodies and while they may be confident as they are relatively simple procedures that they do x amount of times per day, we have never gone through it before and are relying on them to give us information... and if they don't give it, we turn to google - which is NOT our friend!


----------



## callmechar

Thank you both so much! The dr was talking to me in recovery so I was groggy anyway, then told thickened lining and he will do a scan himself when I next see him. Google isnt my friend! But I have no idea when follow up will be...hopefully soon in case it is bad news.


----------



## honeypot31

Hiya

I had the same thing mine was found during a laparoscopy, i had endo and adhesions removed and my ovaries drilled and he said my womb lining was too thick and that he took a biopsy but he didnt think it was anything to worry about, all turned out fine but i had to have zoladex for 6 months to thin the lining in order to ttc, its common with endo and pcos apparently or even a fibroid, try not to worry i know its easier said than done as i googled too and scared myself, but your cons should have explained things better to you


----------



## devitt

Hi, I have very thin endometrium - was struggling to get it any thicker than 5-6mm on all of my cycles (Viaga, oestradiol valerate, dexamethason, vit E etc all made no difference). 

Last year when I had laparoscopy to remove an ovarian cyst, I begged the doctor to do hysteroscopy as well to check for scarring (Asherman's syndrome) - they were very much against it (resolute that nothing could possibly be wrong with my lining!?!?!) but in the end performed it (or say they have performed it) and found nothing ('told you so'). I'm thinking of having it done again now, for a second opinion. (I have 5 fertilised eggs in the freezer, but don't want to waste them if my uterus is scarred). 

Those of you who have had hysterocopy - what sort of report did you get? What things were checked? And when biopsy is done - what sort of things are / can be checked for? (I didn't have biopsy last time).  I'm trying to be prepared when I get to see my GP / consultant.  Hope somebody can help.

d
xx


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi devitt, I've just been successfully treated for Ashermans and needed two operations to clear the scarring, my lining is much better but still only 7-8mm, but it has been sufficient as just discovered I'm pregnant after my second hyst which we performed at the end of January, so it's taken us 3 cycles. 

After my first operation I was told my uterus was fine, and tried naturally for 6 months then did a cycle of IVF, which didn't work, exactly like you I felt that I needed a second opinion before doing any more IVf, and sure enough the second opinion and HSG showed I still had scarring so I needed a second hyst.

My advise would be to always seek a second opinion, if only for your own peace of mind.

If you do have suspicions you may have Ashermans I would just the AS support group Www.Ashermans.org
And make sure you seek a second opinion from a specialist, there are two main ones in the UK, Mr Lower and Mr Trew, if you google either of them you'll be able to easily find their contact details. 

Best of luck


----------



## devitt

Helen, thank you so much for your answer, and congratulations on your pregnancy! Wow! Is this your first one? I get it it's a natural conception, so how do you know how thick your lining was?

Also where / who with did you have your hysteroscopies done? They've obviously done a very good job. I've heard it's very difficult to reverse Asherman's.

All good wishes,
d
xx


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi D

No it's actually my third pregnancy, I have a two year old son, and I also lost a baby at 14 weeks just over a year ago.  Yes we were very lucky and it has been a natural conception. 

My first hyst was done by Mr Lower and the second one by Mr Trew.  You will hear from consultants that don't have experience of treating AS will tell you it's difficult to treat but if you get a good consultant who knows what they are doing, have a lot of experience and follows the right protocols usually you will have a good chance of conceiving again.  On the AS yahoo group I would guess that at least 75% of the ladies get pregnant again.  Please don't give up hope until you know definitely that you've got AS and secondly that an AS specialist has told you that you can't be helped.  

I don't know definitely what my lining was as I didn't have a scan this month but last month mid cycle it was 7mm and when I was doing IVF it got up to 9mm 3 days before EC.  Dr March, the worlds expert in AS advises that his patients should try to conceive till they get their lining to 7mm, so from what I can tell i'm right on the limit as to what is needed, although there have been ladies on the AS board who have conceived with linings around 5mm, and had successful pregnancies.  From what I understand it's more important to be scar free first then hopefully this will help with the thickness.

If you have any other questions just let me know

Helen x


----------



## 3crazycats

Hi there

Waiting to start ICSI cycle and following pre-treatment scans have been told that I have extremely thick womb lining   and have been referred to hospital.  Told I need a hysteroscopy to investigate and doc said he does it without any anesthetic.  He thinks I have a polyp and plans to remove at the same time.  Reading other posts it seems that ladies usually have general anesthetic.  Has anyone experienced this procedure while awake to try and re-assure me?   

Many thanks


----------



## Lirac

Most people find the procedure uncomfortable. I found it intensely painful but I know that that is unusual. I had the procedure done in Spain and could have paid more for GA but the clinic didn't advise it and I wanted to fly home the same day. 
If you are worried, perhaps you could mention it to your doctor because they could give you some light sedation?
(There are recent posts about people's experiences on the Instituto Bernabeu thread which you might find informative)
Lirac x


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi 3crazycats,

I had a hysteroscopy done a few years back with just local.

To be honest, it just felt like a bit of an extended smear.  The one thing I remember clearly is being placed on a plastic sheet and the warm water that they use to inflate your uterus was coming back down, so had a sensation that I was 'wetting' myself.

I was not offered GA and the whole thing took about 20-30 minutes.  My doctor at the time reminded me that there are no nerve endings in the vagina or cervix so although slightly uncomfortable, it was not in the least bit painful.

I had a tiny amount of bleeding for about 2-3 days, but feel right as rain.

Believe me, it's a doddle compared to egg collection!!!

Dee


----------



## 3crazycats

Thanks for your replies ladies.

I think I am going to see how it goes on the day, if its too painful I'm going to tell the doctor he'll have to stop and do it with a general on another day! 

Dee, I feel reassured that you said it was more uncomfortable than painful.

Also, glad to hear you said it wasn't like egg collection, my first egg collection was total agony, luckily my second one was ok as I was sedated so much I didn't feel a thing!

Thanks again xx


----------



## Little Yellow Bird

Hi Ladies - I've just come across this thread so apologies if I'm way too late !

It may be worth asking your clinic about them doing the hysteroscopy - I was advised yesterday by my clinic (Bourn Hall) that they will charge £600.00. Seems a bargain compared to some of the prices quoted !

LYB


----------



## want-2ba-mum

HI Ladys,

I have to book in my Hycosy(dye test) when my next AF comes. Ive heard some not very nice stories about them.
I just wondered if anyone could talk me through their experience?

Thank you xxx


----------



## babyluv2

Heya,

Listen the Hycosy is a walk in the park...Don't worry yourself at all!!!

Firstly i have no pain treshold at all, i am totally needle phobic and i had to be lay down when i went for my bloods a couple of weeks ago, so i was dreading the Hycosy Saturday just gone. Anyway i read many a horror story and didn't know what to expect. I asked the nurse if it was going to be painful and she said 'uncomfortable'..The first attempt went wrong, problem with the equipment, so she had to do it again. She kept asking if i was ok....and i was like 'yeah, no problems'....i was almost waiting for the pain....NOTHING!!! 

The worst you'll feel is a slight period type pain and some bloating after. I'd have the procedure 10 times over than have my blood taken once...lol

Luckily the results were fine..Good luck hun, you'll be fine..Oh and i took 3 pain killers half and hour before procedure...EASY!!!

Wishing you all the luck on your fertility journey


----------



## want-2ba-mum

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!

Ive heard its really painful, so that is sooooo reassuring!! I really apprechiate you taking the time to tell me that.
PHEW!!!

XX


----------



## 63053

Hi there,
I had the dye test and it wasn't as bad as I was imagining but it wasn't a walk in teh park either im sorry to say. having said that one of the consultants happened to be from my school and i hadnt seen for years or ever really known as she was the year below me so it was a tad embarassing!
you put on a gown and remove underwear. a bit like going for a smear they insert the catheter. that#s the easy bit. you're laying on a table thing which they jiggle around to make the dye move inside you whilst they take the xrays (or at least that's how they did with me). Just try and relax and breathe and think of nice things!!
the hard bit was when they took the catheter out. but i was also so emotional i was just crying. it was a little painful as it came out, stung a bit but is okay once out. i just had period-like cramps afterwards and bled a bit which was also embarrassing.
SOrry, i don't want to freak you out about it at all. but i would have loved to have known more before i went in for it.

DOn't worry, it will all be fine. Just think you're on the journey towards having a baby and that is the most exciting thing!
Take care and good luck for it. You'll be on here soon telling us all how easy it was    
Belle


----------



## natalie34

I've had two, one in 2005 and one this year.  

The first one was painful.  They had trouble with getting the dye through my tubes and it took several attempts and was quite an ordeal BUT it didn't put me off having another one this year which was painless, so much so I asked whether they had started and they asked me to look at the screen and it had been completed.  I took some tablets beforehand and afterwards on the first one but on the second I did not beforehand and didn't need to afterwards either.

Not sure what made the difference (they were done at different hospitals, one NHS and one private) but it is over relatively quickly and another step closer to your dream.


Hope it all goes well.   


Natalie x


----------



## Mrs NC

Hey,

As others have said on here it's not a complete horror show, however, I DID faint after mine.  I have a fairly admirable pain threshold and am generally quite brave when it comes to stuff like this.  I am allergic to a lot of pain killers so I probs didn't go in as dosed up as I could have done.  The Hyscosy was fine, it was the dye test that I found quite uncomfortable.  The Dr peforming it said it was like a "contraction".  Brilliant - having never had a baby before, how would I know what that feels like??  Anyway, everything was fine.  I think the fainting was more a product of getting up too quickly after the procedure.  They DID tell me to keep where I was for a while and only get up when I felt completely ready, but me being me I wanted to be up and out.  And that's exactly what I was - upright and out like a light!!  Ooops.

You'll be fine.  Take a deep breath, it only takes about 3 mins to perform and just think of what this will hopefully result in  .

x


----------



## Mrs NC

Sorry, meant the DYE bit was 3 mins to perform...the whole thing was about 30 mins


----------



## want-2ba-mum

Thank you so much everyone!

My friend had it done and she told me it was so painful and she couldnt do it again and i was a bit freaked out by it. So its really good to hear all these different experiences.
How did you get your results? Were they discussed with you at the time? Or did you have to go back?
What were your results?

My Dr said i can start my fertility drugs when we have this test done... but now im just worrying because this is the difference between me having ivf and drugs


----------



## Mrs NC

Morning!

I went back to my Dr to talk through the results.  I received a letter through the post which had the results on it which I then went on to google and had the shock of my life when I realised that my results meant I had really low AMH.  I was devastated for days but in a way I was glad I kinda knew what to expect when I went back to see my Dr (although I definitely don't recommend over-googling!!).  Everything else with me was fine though - tubes fine, ovaries fine, but very few antral follicles  .  My Dr did a dreadful job of going through the results with me and basically left me feeling completely adrift, hence my decision to switch clinics to the Lister who specialise in women with low AMH.  I've met a lovely Dr there who had a completely different outlook on my situation and I am about to start IVF treatment in June.  

Don't worry about the scan though.  It really doesn't last long - short term 'uncomfort' for long term gain hopefully.

xx


----------



## Petite One

Morning everyone.

I had a hycosy and i'm not good with pain at all but it was fine. I was given a Dicolfenac suppository to take an hour before so that definately helped. I did feel a type of period pain during the treatment but it only lasted about 5mins.

I was also given Metronidazole suppository to take the night before and doxycycline to take twice a day for 5 days to help prevent infection.  Take a small sanitary pad to wear afterwards in case there is some bleeding.

They explained the procedure as they were doing it and told me everything was fine.  They then sent a letter to my GP.  Ask them any questions whilst you there.

Good luck.


----------



## anniemc

Hi there, 
I just had exactly the same done for the same reasons.  I was in a complete PANIC - and they nearly had to cancel it as my blood pressure shot through the roof.  But I took a sedative which I had been given by GP and a very strong pain killer, and they finally performed it.  It was fine!!  No worries at all.  I didn't have any local anaesthetic either.  The only painful bit was the doc did a series of pipelle biopsies after the camera was removed, and that wasnt very pleasant.  
I would advise you to get some strong painkillers from your GP if you can, and not to worry too much on this one.  Thought is worse that the deed!!  You can always tell them to stop too if it gets too much.  Good luck x


----------



## delgir1223

hi, there just thought i'd let you know i had this done too, no sedatives just told to have a normal pain killer such as para 30 mins before the procedure have to say it was uncomfortable and alot of that was to do with the fact that they found it hard to place the balloon thing as it kept shooting out TMI then my left ovary likes to hide behind my womb so they couldn't see both ends of my tubes a few stabbing pains but not too major and I am a wimp......

Good luck.


----------



## want-2ba-mum

Sorry to be silly, what does AMH mean??

What other things do they look for other than blockage in the fallopian tubes?? There i was thinking it was just the one thing i had to worry about


----------



## 3crazycats

Thanks again for your replies ladies.

Had the hysteroscopy yesterday afternoon and luckily it wasn't painful at all, just a little bit uncomfortable.  Unfortunately the procedure didn't help the consultant at all and says I now need a HSG!

Need to wait till my next period to book my HSG


----------



## devitt

Dear ladies,

Has anyone here had a hysteroscopy? If so, can you tell me whether you were put on the contraceptive pill during the cycle in which the hysterocopy was done. The consultant I'm hoping to have the hysto with wants me to be on the pill (thinner endometrium apparently makes the visualisation better), but I am under the impresion that this is not a standard practice. In fact I had one done before, and if I can remember correctly I was not put on the pill, but I'm not 100% sure. Any thoughts?

Many thanks,

devitt
xx


----------



## 3crazycats

Hiya

I had a hysteroscopy about 5 weeks ago, and no I wasn't put on the pill.

Saying that, the gynocologist couldn't see very well on the hysteroscopy so I ended up having a HSG test the following cycle!  Luckily this confirmed what he thought and I have either a polyp/fibroid!

Good luck with your test.

Lisa
x


----------



## vhopeful

So I'm booked in for my first HSG test today and feeling very nervous, barely got any sleep and to make things worse I have to go on my own.  Just wondering after the test do people generally feel ok, will I be able to go back to work?


----------



## Mommy.moo27

Hope it went well for you?, how did u referred for this test?


----------



## 3crazycats

Hiya

I had mine about 2 weeks ago, was so stressed and worried about it that I was shaking when I got there!

It wasn't too bad at all, I know a few people mention feeling the dye going through but I didn't.  It wasn't painful at all which I thought it would be.  There were about 4 lovely ladies (doctor/nurses/radiographer) in the room which did make me feel more relaxed and they kept reassuring me which definitely helped!!

One thing I did before I left home was took 2 nurofen tablets, not sure if this helped but I never got any type of period pains after and felt totally fine afterwards!

Good luck !


----------



## vhopeful

So all done now and while I have no pain at the moment the experience wasn't at all pleasant. It was hard to get the tube into my cervix to start due to Lettz treatment a few months ago and then he had to let the pressure build up as 1 of the tubes was "blocked".  Thankfully though the tube got unblocked and other than 2minutes of bad pain all is well 

All tests done now so next step onto the drugs and IUI I think  pending DHs next SA results.


----------



## helenlouisey

Hi, I've never heard of this before. I know you cant have a hyst while having a period, and ideally it has to be done as soon as possible after your period has finished so the lining isnt too thick.  I've had 3 done so far, one on day 7, one on day 9 and one on day 11.  It would make sense to go on the pill so your lining is nice and thin, but you dont know how going on the pill might mess with your hormones and cycle etc.

Best of luck with the hyst

x


----------



## want-2ba-mum

Well, today i had my Hycosy done! OMG!!    IT WAS HORRIBLE!!

It started ok, it was an internal scan which was uncomftable but ive had worse done. So it was fine and then came the dye bit.
My Dr told me she had to pinch the cervix and it may be uncomftable, well.. it strung like a   Then came the dye, it was sudden, sharp horrific pains going through my stomach. I was told it was like period cramps- nothing like any period cramp I have ever had before!!!!
The whole thing lasted only 10 minutes at the most, i cried out in pain and sobbed all the way through. I am just so pleased my boyfriend was there holding my hand.

I have had mixed opinions of the Hycosy, my friend said it was horrific and to be honest, i didnt believe her as so many other people have said its nothing. I should never of doubted her. Im not doing that again!!
I bled heavily afterwards, when they pulled the equipment out i felt a gush of blood come out(sorry, maybe too much info)
And then i came home and layed about for several hours as i felt really sore and uncomftable, i even had a nap.

Anyway, the important bit i guess is the results. Everything was clear


----------



## mccrea74

I attended a new, very considerste consultant today who reviewed my history and latest immune results. I discussed with a pain i get every month for about the last 2 years. My only laparoscopy was in 2008. He thought that it may be beneficial to have another laparoscopy and hysteroscopy done prior to going for immne treatment and IVF. Obviously it will be an expensive procedure but i wud hate to be missing something. A girl i know has almost identical history to mine (no response to ivf and told to go for DE). She had pain every month at ovulation time so insisted on laparoscopy - it showed adhesions. These were removed and she got pregnant a month later. 
Im in a dilemna whether or not to spend the money and proceed with it. I do have private health insurance but im certain this would not be covered.
Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Hbkmorris

mccrea.. 

After reading your thread I just wanted to say share my thoughts. Firstly I wonder why you have not been offered these scans on the NHS as I am having a hysteroscopy of the NHS in October just before my FET. 

We have and will continue to fund all our treatment due to PCT guidelines but my consultant has still put me forward for scans on the NHS therefore why can't you? If you are a private patient in a private clinic they could ask your doctor to refer you to a NHS hospital. (just thought it would save you some pennies). I'd check with your health insurance first.

My other thought would be that if your having tx with immunes I'd be more inclined to go for the scan first then continue with your cycle.  

I've has some of my Level 1 immunes bloods done at my GP and the balance of then needs to be done private so another £500 which I'm going to book in the next few weeks.

May I ask were your immunes probs brought up in Level 1 or Level 2?

Take Care HBK x


----------



## mccrea74

Thank you for your reply hbk!

We are thinking the same way as you- no idea why i havent been asked to take the hysteroscopy before. No-one can explain the considerable pain (around ovulation time) i get which has happened for 2 years but after my laparoscopy. I will ask my gp what can be done.

My immunes showed up sky high thyroid ab's, positive speckled ANA and high CD3, CD56, CD19CD5 cells. I have the autoimmune condition hashimotos.


----------



## Hbkmorris

mccrea, 

I would ask and fight for the scan do be done as you've paid your taxes etc.. It's a bloomin cheek that they ask you to pay private.

Re your immunes what I meant was did you find these out after having level 1's or level 2's done as I'm going to have my level 1's done but as for level 2 it's looking like it's going to be around the £1500 mark which we just can't afford as we've already spend £10K!!

x


----------



## mccrea74

My level 1 didnt show up much apart from positive thyroid antibodies.
My level 2 results are not too bad tbh but have shown why things are not happening (elevated cd19cd5 indicates poor response to gonal f). Other women will get really bad results but will then know wat their problem is. Im discussing my results further with dr gorgy 2moro.
I believe 100% that full immune testing is essential but i appreciate it is costly


----------



## mccrea74

Dr Gorgy wants an aquascan done and other tests (LAD, hidden C, mycoplasma, ureaplasma etc)


----------



## Hbkmorris

mccrea74.. I've spent the best part of my entire Saturday trying to work out where we could find the additional monies for Immunes testing and we are both stumped! 

We've come to the decision of waiting for my scan in October then if they find nothing shall proceed with the balance of level 1's and if that fails then continue onto leve 2 but this will have to be next year now. Do you know if you can miss out level 1 and go for level 2 or is that a bit of a silly thing to do as i'm sure they'll find nothin on my level 1's and I fear the level 2's more!

xx


----------



## mccrea74

hbkmorris said:


> mccrea74.. I've spent the best part of my entire Saturday trying to work out where we could find the additional monies for Immunes testing and we are both stumped!
> 
> We've come to the decision of waiting for my scan in October then if they find nothing shall proceed with the balance of level 1's and if that fails then continue onto leve 2 but this will have to be next year now. Do you know if you can miss out level 1 and go for level 2 or is that a bit of a silly thing to do as i'm sure they'll find nothin on my level 1's and I fear the level 2's more!
> 
> xx


I feel your pain. It is sooo expensive to get this stuff done. I spent £1900 on saturday morning to Dr Gorgy and we already had spent £800 on level 2 testing at ARGC! 
It is really difficult to say whether you need the level 2 and what it will show up. Level 1 will give you the basics but if you have elevated nk cells then level 2 will show this. Another way to do it is to treat empiracally (see agates FAQ)


----------



## mccrea74

Looks like my medical cover will pay for the laparoscopy and hysteroscopy! Procedure could happen in 2 weeks. Very nervous as my first laparoscopy some years ago was terrible jut afterwards


----------



## mccrea74

Both procedures booked for sat 15th oct. Private health policy will cover which is a big plus


----------



## mccrea74

Quick question....while i am getting the hysteroscopy done should i get an uterine biopsy taken to check for nk cells?


----------



## XxMichellexX

Hi there
I am about to start 2nd ivf so this is thinking abit out of the box but just wanted to get some poeple's opinion.
Before IVF, i have had so many tests done, blood tests, HSG, scan's and all came back clear, but i have never had a hysteroscopy done. Having had 9 losses and 1 chem with my 1st ivf im wondering whether i should have one done. Its a bit to late now in time for my 2nd ivf but if this fails (i am thinking positive tho) should i mention this after? 
I dont know if im just clutching at straws really and just finding an excuse for all the losses and ivf chem, but just wanted to ask.
xxx


----------



## mccrea74

XxMichellexX said:


> Hi there
> I am about to start 2nd ivf so this is thinking abit out of the box but just wanted to get some poeple's opinion.
> Before IVF, i have had so many tests done, blood tests, HSG, scan's and all came back clear, but i have never had a hysteroscopy done. Having had 9 losses and 1 chem with my 1st ivf im wondering whether i should have one done. Its a bit to late now in time for my 2nd ivf but if this fails (i am thinking positive tho) should i mention this after?
> I dont know if im just clutching at straws really and just finding an excuse for all the losses and ivf chem, but just wanted to ask.
> xxx


It would be worth doing imo. Have you ever had immune testing done? Your problems are being caused by something


----------



## XxMichellexX

Hi Mccrea74, thanks for you reply. I have had level 1 tests done and all came back ok. When it comes to level 2 like NK etc i just cant afford it. So been looking into the the basic tests that most people seem to have.


----------



## mccrea74

XxMichellexX said:


> Hi Mccrea74, thanks for you reply. I have had level 1 tests done and all came back ok. When it comes to level 2 like NK etc i just cant afford it. So been looking into the the basic tests that most people seem to have.


I know its so expensive michelle 

Good luck with your 2nd ivf


----------



## mccrea74

Had my hysteroscopy and laparoscopy today. My left ovary had an adhesion to something that the consultant may have been affecting the blood supply. Hes to tell me more tomorrow as i feel terrible tonight  
Im getting kept in overnight


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi mccrea.. Hope your ok this morning, in someway in nice to know they found something that may of affected things.. I had my hysto done on Friday which was bloomin painful but they found nothing wrong, all looked as it should with no fibroids or polyps which is great yet bloomin annoying as there still no reason for my embies not implanting. 

The only answer I get is it's a numbers game for some and your cycles are one of those!! Not helpful when it costs so much money each time and we've no more to dive into so my next plan is FET in nov/dec and see if my frosties defrost if not it's back to saving dam hard for another fresh next year x


----------



## MandyPandy

mccrea74 said:


> Quick question....while i am getting the hysteroscopy done should i get an uterine biopsy taken to check for nk cells?


Hey hun

I'd be impressed if you could find anywhere that will do that. It is absolutely worth asking but I can't see anywhere (other than Dr G and the other immunes places) doing it. The CD57 test is done by the Chicago lab (that does the level 1 & 2 immunes). Have a look to see if you can arrange to send the sample off yourself (by contacting the Chicago lab) then ask the surgeon doing your hysto if it's possible but AFAIK, it's not really possible. Dr G does it as a one off for £350 so I'd imagine you'll have to pay somewehere around that to sort it out yourself - maybe check Agate's FAQ?


----------



## MandyPandy

hbkmorris said:


> Hi mccrea.. Hope your ok this morning, in someway in nice to know they found something that may of affected things.. I had my hysto done on Friday which was bloomin painful but they found nothing wrong, all looked as it should with no fibroids or polyps which is great yet bloomin annoying as there still no reason for my embies not implanting.
> 
> The only answer I get is it's a numbers game for some and your cycles are one of those!! Not helpful when it costs so much money each time and we've no more to dive into so my next plan is FET in nov/dec and see if my frosties defrost if not it's back to saving dam hard for another fresh next year x


Hi there HBK

Something in your post resonated with me. I had my hysto done last year and all was clear, same as you. However, I've just had another one done through Serum (on Monday) and although it looks perfect, they actually cut into the lining to check for a blood supply (which obviously the embies need to survive) and there wasn't one. So they cut deeper and deeper until they reached blood. They had to cut quite deeply to get to the blood supply, so no embies would ever have implanted unless I'd had this procedure done ('implantation groove'). As it stands, they at least have a fighting chance now. Some places do an 'endometrial scratch' which I think does the same thing but it might be worth looking into before your next cycle/FET? They simply don't do the procedure as standard here - they just put the hysteroscope up and have a look without actually testing the integrity of the lining.

Of course only time will tell whether the procedure has made any difference to me but I'm due to cycle again in another couple of weeks so I'll soon find out.


----------



## yola

hello

i had a diagnostic hysteroscopy a mth ago ... all looked ok they found 1 x poylip which they removed there and then .... this was on day 6 of my cycle....  anyway i still havnt had my period ... I was wondering if anyone else has had this proceedure and then missed a period ......  im assuming it shouldnt affect period as this is regulated by hormones and all they did is look around with a camera...... any feedback would be much appreciated .,...

many thanks x


----------



## 3crazycats

Hi there

Just wanted to say I have had several diagnostic hysteroscopies at various days in my cycle (I have Ashermans syndrome) but it didn't affect my period at all, and it turned up on its due date each time.

I think I have read on here before that the same thing had happened to someone else though about their period being late or not coming, so maybe it just affects people differently!

Best wishes

x


----------



## yola

thank you for reply but its typical been driving me bonkers for a week ... actually thought i might be pregnant as never late ..... and then boom started bleeding today .... feel sad for actually believing in a miracle  xx


----------



## mccrea74

I have a quick question....i had my hysteroscopy in october which was ok (slight adhesion took away). I had my period in nov which was light as usual. However this month my period was very heavy on the 1st day - this has not happened with me for years. Im wondering what the reason is for this and is it a good sign?


----------



## Poppycat1

Hi I'm sorry I don't know the answer for you.

I am waiting for a date to have a hysteroscopy, as just before my FET transfer I started to bleed.  After my miscarriage the consultant said he wanted to scan me during my next period to check my lining.  He did this yesterday and found my lining was very thick.  As a result he wants me to have a hysteroscopy.

As per usual I sat and agreed with everything he said, but then having had a bit of time to process it all, I'm a little bit worried and confused.  There's not an awful lot out there about 'thick' lining just lots on thin.  Does anyone know what this could mean?

Also during the hysteroscopy if they find something do they sort it out straight away or do you get rescheduled for a laparoscopy.  I had a laparoscopy just over a year ago and they said everything was ok apart from a bit of mild endo.

Sorry for all the Q's  xxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Poppycat1,

I've had similar problems in the past.  On my first IVF, I bled the day before egg collection, so they went ahead with egg collection and froze all.  My lining at the time was 24mm.  My consultant advised a hysteroscopy that indeed revealed a very, very thick lining.  

She also said that over a number of years, my lining had not been 'shed' fully at every period and therefore I had built up a thick lining over time. The solution, at the time, was to put me on provera tablets from day 5 until day 25 of my cycle for 3 months and that should sort me out.

On the plus side, my consultant also said that thick lining is much better for implantation than thin lining.  

I'd love to say that my first FET worked, but it took me a number of cycles to get my BFP, but it turned out that I have very high killer cells and at ARGC, they told me that none of my previous cycles would have worked due to this!!

Hope this help,

Dee


----------



## Poppycat1

Hi Dee 

Congratulations on your BFP!  

Thanks for the quick reply.  Immune testing has been on my mind lately, do you think its worth getting checked out sooner rather than later?  I had my level one imunes done via GP and no issues apart from iron levels a bit low so now on iron supplements.  Its just very confusing.  My own consultant doesn't agree with any of the blood tests and said if we insisted on getting something done it would be a uterine biopsy, but even then he said there is insufficient evidence to draw substantial conclusions.  I just wish there was a definitive answer to all of this.

Take care x


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi poppycat,

The whole immune thing is such a minefield.  I still don't really understand it even though I've had a lot of immune treatment with this cycle.

All I can say is that in over 7 years and 5 attempts, my one and only positive came with an immune treatment cycle.  

That said it has been extremely expensive and I'm having another IVIG drip this Wednesday which will cost me £1,750.  Not for the faint hearted.  The only reason that we can afford this is that all our previous cycles were NHS funded.  

Wishing you all the best for your next cycle.

Dee


----------



## Poppycat1

Hi 

I have just got my dates for the hysteroscopy which is not until 12th March! Gutted  However I have contacted Siobhan Quenby at Warwick and am going to do a uterine biopsy with her for killer cells and am also considering getting tested for mycoplasma and ureaplasma. It helps just to be doing something!

Irish Dee - I hope the IVIG wasn't too bad.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

I have to have a Hysteroscopy, as from my HSG xray they found scaring on my uterus, which probably caused my miscarriages.  I am currently with Mr Trew at Hammersmith, but they are charging £3000.  Does anyone know of any other clinics in the London area that do it cheaper?  I know I have to get it done, but this process is seriously eating into our savings...


----------



## yola

hi mazza

i would go to your gp advice him of situation and see if you can be referred on nhs .... 

good luck 

yolanda


----------



## agate

a lot of ladies go over to athens and have it done there - have a look at my serum thread and the rest of the greek section - its easier to do than it sounds


----------



## mazza10

Hi agate,

I checked out the serum thread and from what i can see it will cost about about 1500 euros.  But i guess thats not taking into account airfare and hotle bills which will probably equate to the £3000 HH are charging.  I have searched around and looks like it costs pretty much the same....


----------



## agate

yes, its 1500 Eu for hysto - but air fares and accommodation can be as little as £120 return e.g., easyjet gatwick - accommodation £50 a night in a reasonable hotel near the hospital, bus fairs 10Eu return - so it still might be a little cheaper for a full surgical hysto?


----------



## mazza10

Do you know if I will have to repeat the HSG scan?  How will they know my history?  Sorry for the questions...I guess even if I saved £500 thats £500 towards my next IVF cycle....Thanks agate x


----------



## minkey114

Hi Mazza,

I'm just about to go out and have a hysteroscopy in Athens, the flights were £219 (with hand luggage only) return for me and my DH, we are staying for 3 nights as having a couple of other tests/treatments whilcts we are out there and the accomodation for 3 nights is £172.18.

With regards to history I think its a case of seeing when they get in there, I don't think they repeat the HSG, obviously I will be in a much better position to comment when I get back from mine, so will keep you posted.

Minkey x


----------



## mazza10

Minkey - thanks so much.  It will be great to hear of your experience in Athens.  Just out of curiosity why didnt you get it done here?


----------



## minkey114

Firstly The Lister wanted to charge about £3000   and I didn't want to bother with the NHS as from the research I have done the hysto in Athens seems to be the best of the best in terms of diagnostic and actually doing a minor D & C to "clear" things out.

Also from the moment I sent an e-mail to Serum querying the prices (as they were so cheap) the contact I have had with Penny (the director) has been amazing, including a free indepth phone consultation once I have filled in a very detailed medical questionnaire so am also going out with the view of having tx out there.

We are also having LIT, full infection screening for me and DNA fragmentation for DH all of which are MASSIVELY cheaper than here, so overall the trip seems really good value (if there is such a thing with fertility tx   ).


----------



## mazza10

Thanks Minkey - Sounds like you have a a great course of action here.  How long will you be in Athens for?  I think thats the only thing aswell is taking the time off as you can only do it at a certain time in your cycle (not during a period).  I am currently at Hammersmith and have had 2 cycles, both BFP, both chemicals.  I am going to give it 1 last throw at the dice and see what happens.  

I am also waiting for my GP to get back from holiday to see if i can get the hysto done on the NHS.  Not holding out much hope, but I have to try.  I dont think we can afford to have the hysto and IVF in the same year.....


----------



## minkey114

Hi Mazza,

Totally understand where you are coming from re the money, it is such a worry   (on top of everything else we have to worry about).  we are going out for 3 nights, but I think you can do the hysteroscopy in 1 night.  I have gone on the pill to help time my period and we are going on the Thursday and coming back on the Sunday so that we have to take minimal time off work.

I think you should be able to get your hysto done on the NHS  

Would you consider having tx abroad?  Serum offer 2 cycles for 4000 euros (plus drugs) which is so much better value than this country.  It may be worth e-mailing Penny to see if she will give your her opinion on your chemicals   as she is brilliant and really thinks outside the box and its free...


----------



## yola

hiya

just to let you know i went to gp and get ref on nhs.... Dont let them fob you off ....  good luck

yola


----------



## mazza10

Thanks for all the advice ladies.  Minkey - please let me know how you get on and thanks about the price for 2 IVF cycles.  Can't believe that....and If i decide to go to Serum that I will ask about my chemicals.  I discussed it earlier with my DH and he seems a bit reluctant.  I think most would going abroad to a different country.  Well I'll see what my GP says and take it from there.

Yola - I will give it my best shot with my GP.  Hope she's in a good mood that day


----------



## gmc56

Can anyone tell me will I be able to fly home the same day as having my hysteroscopy.

Thanks


----------



## agate

yes, many ladies fly back from athens same day as hysteroscopy - but you'd need quite a late flight to fit everything in.  you need time to come round after the hysto and then have a consult with penny and then you don't want to be racing to get back to the airport... like maybe 7pm or later.


----------



## heidi101

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this, was wandering if anyone had delayed ovulation after HSG?? I usually ov late in my cycle anyway, between day 23-25 but am a few days later this month with no EWCM, gutted trying maybe out this month!


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

Good news!  My GP has referred me to my IVF clinic to get the hysteroscopy done so I don't have to pay for it now.  Just waiting for an appt.  I know it will take longer, but it's saved me £3,000.  So i'm thinking we can get straight onto cycle 3 soon after.


----------



## rs1984

I had a hyst done on Friday morning (with a cyst aspiration). Bit of bleeding Friday which stopped by the evening. Then period type cramps Sat evening and heavy bleeding Sunday and now Monday. It's heavier than my normal periods (which are very light). Nurse said afterwards that light bleeding is normal but it shouldn't be full flow but when I asked the doctor yesterday he said bleeding is very normal and can continue for a week. Just wondering what's "normal" bleeding? Should I call the clinic?


----------



## gulshie

hi ladies,


my hysto is booked at barts clinic for 4th of april with miss T.


has anyone had hysto at barts with miss t? any idea ?


gulshie xx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Gulshie,

Sorry I'm not at Barts, but at Hammersmith.

But our IVF journeys seem so similiar.

Good luck, I managed to get my hysto on the NHS so I have saved £3000!  Got an appt within 2 weeks and next week got my appt.  So it's all moving very fast which i wasnt expecting


----------



## gulshie

hi mazza,

i read your sign.yes we've got similar unexplained case. 

i got 3-4 faint BFP on pg home tests but blood tests showed nothing. after i had 2nd ivf i got pg but had mc at 10 weeks.
so i asked barts for hysto....

i managed to get confirmed my hysto date on the phone with barts and they said it is on 4th of aptil. 
not long to go. i cant wait to hear the outcome of hysto..

do they do hysto through vagina or do they make a small cut...

what was the reason you had to have hysto(i hope you dont mind me asking)

gulshie xx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Gulshie,

I havnt had my hysto as yet, still waiting for a date.  I assume it's vaginal.

I have scarring on my uterus which is causing the miscarriages, hence why I have to have the hysto.

Why do you have to have yours?


----------



## gulshie

hi mazza,


i see sorry i thought you had your hysto already.


Well my hsyto is still part of investigations to see what is causing repetitive implation failure or miscarriage.


After i had m/c lst year i had to have ERPC. Hoping during  ERPC operation they havent scared my uterus...


Mine is booked for 4th of April at Barts on day surgery department...


----------



## mazza10

Hi Gulshie - just seeing how your hysto went?

I have my pre-op booked for the 8th May.  I assume the actual op wont be too far after that


----------



## gulshie

hi mazza,

I had my hysterescopy last wedn.it was fine.i'm told uterus,ovaries everything was good.no cists etc. So it was all  fine.good to hear all normal but not knowing what the probl is still hard...

i almost havent had no pain afterwards.slight bleding but no pain...

Goodluck with your hysterescopy  let me know how you get on.

Gulshie xx


----------



## mazza10

Oh good it went well and there are no problems!  When do you start cycle 3?


----------



## chucklebunnie

Ive got to have my Hycosy......... i know it needs to be done and i want to have it done so we know if there is anything wrong but i'm getting worked up about it and i haven't even managed to get an appointment yet as its Easter and i can't get through. 

Some people say its ok but i've read posts on here saying how painful it is and really am worried.


----------



## gulshie

mazza,

i've got follow up app on next tuesdy at barts after the surgery.
i think they'll tell me when i can start the cycle. it is probably in may...
gulshie xx


----------



## coweyes

Hi there


I had a hycosy about 2 months ago, i will tell you what it was like for me   .


There was 3 lots of medication i had to take for it.  One was suppost to be a supositry for pain relief put (you know where!) an hour before hand.  Now i live in Somerset and get the bus to Guys Hospital in London.  I decided to put it in at Victoria coach station, about an hour before my appointment.


Well i got off the bus and headed for the loos, unwrapped the suppository,......... only to find it had melted!! i had sat to near the heater on the bus!!!! ha ha anyhow did not really know what to do and certainly did not want to prespone my appointment.  I took a couple of paracetamol's and told the nurse at Guys what had happened.  


So i went in to have the procedure on the bear minimum of pain killers, i was worried it would hurt but tbh i just wanted to get it done.  They actually had to do it twice as the balloon they use was not in place.  I was only meant to have the procedure done of my womb and not my tubes, but as it turned out they also checked my tubes.


I have to be honest and say that for me it really did not hurt, it was undignified but there was no pain and minimal if any discomfort.  The worst thing for me was the anti biotics i had to take after the procedure, they made me feel very sick, but luckily only for 5 days   .


I was worried sick about getting it done as well, i was scared that i would not be able to handle the pain and there for it would be cancelled.  When it got to it i just wanted to get it done, so just went with it, honestly your be fine. 


The sooner you get it done the sooner you can get the results


----------



## mazza10

Thanks Coweyes.  I have my pre-op 8th May...so I assume the actual Op wont be too far after that.


----------



## coweyes

Mmmm well confused I am sure what I had done was a hycosie, ( it said so on the paperwork) but others on here are talking about it as if it's an operation? I had a ballon inserted into my womb and inflated and liquid put through, they also put liquid through my tubes. Well tubes I only have one! Is this the same thing? Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

No - hysteroscopy is when a camera is put into the womb for a direct look around, biopsy etc. Sometimes it is done at the same time as a laparoscopy when they look at the womb and ovaries from the outside too with a camera and look for a blue dye spill in the abdomen.

It is done under an anaesthetic - general or sometimes local.

A hycosy - hysterosalpingography  - is when they just flush a bubbly fluid through the womb and use ultrasound to see where the fluid goes - hopefully up the tubes and out the other end. You do not need an anaesthetic.


----------



## coweyes

O right thanks for correcting me, i was getting well confused. xx


----------



## Munki

Hi there, just wanted some advice as I have been told by my clinic, Instituto Bernabeu, that the only investigations they can recommend is a Hysto, just to rule things out and blood clotting test. 

They will charge 600 euros for this in Spain, so asked my original clinic, Bourn Hall for a price and they will also do it for £600 poiunds.  From reading some of the posts on here other clinics in the UK are charging thousands.  It just seems too cheap ... 

Have thought about trying for a NHS ref but they refused to do the blood clotting test as I've only had one miscarriage so didn't think there would be much hope of getting this.

BH also said they charge £150 if I wanted a GA, my question is really do I need to have a GA for this procedure?  I must admit that I did have GA whenever I had EC in the past.

Thanks

Xx


----------



## agate

I'm assuming you mean £600 for the hysto not for the thrombophilia tests.

the cost of hysto's will vary a lot depending on what you are having done.  

if you have  a diagnostic hysto it probably is about that price because you don't need an anaesthetic and no surgery is possible/attempted 

if you have a GA it will cost more but, assuming they book a full surgical slot for you, it means that the surgeon can deal with any problems he sees on the spot and will often do a mild D&C at the end which some docs thinks improves the chance of inplantation.

Basically the price will depend on 

- whether there is a GA
- whether there is going to be any surgery - and how long its going to take
- whether you are getting a particularly good/well known/expensive surgeon to do it
- what the hospital's charges are for the surgical slot (some private hospitals are pretty expensive)

so its really hard to compare on price - its probably better to try and find someone who has had the hysto done with whoever you are considering and find out what they did and whether it helped - good surgeons will tend to give you a dvd of your surgery and explain it to you so you can know exactly what they found and what they did


----------



## Lirac

Bourne Hall sounds a bargain to me! I had a hysto done at IB for 200 euros (no GA) in 2009 and both Bupa and Nuffield here were charging £2,200 - I didn't have the option of no GA. It would have been 500 euros if I had had GA at IB. It was purely diagnostic - but would have been at Bupa and Nuffield too since it was at IB's request.
Personally, I found the procedure very painful but I know that I am in a tiny minority and would opt for GA if I were to have it done again. IB had a translator with me throughout and the surgeon recorded the whole procedure and sent it to my UK clinic so that they both had copies to help manage the next cycle. Not sure why but having a hysto seems to improve the chances of subsequent conception - I have had two BFPs since although the hysto found no problems...
Good luck with whatever you decide,
Lirac


----------



## Flipsy

Booked for Hysteroscopy and laparoscopy on 15th May under GA. Really scared because this is the last test they can do. Had 3 cycles using 3 different donor sperms, good quality embryos put back but never a pregnancy. They are questioning whether it's my eggs or something else.

Going on holiday to Canada the week before, so hope I can relax and not think lies ahead when back!

I know its probably already been asked but how long after can I start a cycle. I never take the pill, always art at day 21.


----------



## agate

flipsy: I don't know what tests you've already done and what you've already looked into but there are a lot of options and new stuff is emerging all the time.

maybe take a look here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0


----------



## Flipsy

Thank you Agate. I'll definitely have a read. What is the best part of the cycle to have the procedure if any?


----------



## agate

lap & hyst is normally done after your period has finished but before ovulation.  if you have your period it makes the hysto almost impossible to do.  if you have it after ovulation there is always a risk you might be pg and it might harm the embryo - also if you have it after ovulation, the lining tends to be quite thick so problems can be hidden by the thicker lining


----------



## sallydee

Hi, I'm new to the site. Been having fertility investigations but no treatment as yet. Two weeks ago consultant said uterus lining was thin so put me on waiting list for hysteroscopy. This is on NHS so was expecting a wee wait but got letter this morning offering me a slot this Monday morning!   I will book Monday off work obviously (was working fron home that day anyway) but not sure what to do for rest of week. I'd rather not take time off  but don't want to be silly about it either.   I'm not having anything removed its just a look around and D and C. If anyone can share their experiences on how they felt afterwards, much appreciated!
The consultant seemed to imply it was all very straightforward and barely mentioned that it's under general anaesthetic, I might just feel a bit of discomfort afterwards. The nurse I saw today suggested I might want to take a couple of days off . . . I'm inclined to trust the woman's view (nurse) but what do people think?


----------



## mazza10

sallydee - great you got your hysto so soon. Good luck!

Must be something going on with the NHS as I got my pre-op appt within weeks aswell.  I am planning on taking 3/4 days off depending on what day my op is.  Hoping its on a friday, at least that way I might only need 2 days off work what with the weekend and all.  But i would definately take some time off afterwards if you can.b


----------



## sallydee

Mazza thanks for the tips  I'll let you know how I get on!



mazza10 said:


> sallydee - great you got your hysto so soon. Good luck!
> 
> Must be something going on with the NHS as I got my pre-op appt within weeks aswell. I am planning on taking 3/4 days off depending on what day my op is. Hoping its on a friday, at least that way I might only need 2 days off work what with the weekend and all. But i would definately take some time off afterwards if you can.b


----------



## frogspawn

Hi 
I had a hysteroscopy  and D&C done just over 4 weeks ago under a GA - was advised that should take a couple of days to recover mainly from GA rather than the procedure itself. Luckily it was on a Wednesday and i didn't go back to work until monday anyway. Felt tired for a day or two and had a little bleeding for a couple of weeks after. However still awaiting the results ( just phoned today and still not anything - typical nhs!!)
Good luck


----------



## sallydee

Thanks frogspawn! (sorry didn't know what else to call you). Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for the results


----------



## gulshie

sally,

i had hysterescopy done at barts hosp on nhs 3 weeks ago.

it was under general anest. as i've got stubborn unexplained fert. mine opp was just to check to see if uterus or tubes are fine. as it was just to have a look inside i almost ddnt have any pain afterwards. they didnt have to remove cicts polips etc so i was abit tired the next day but i was all fine after that. i also had some bleeding for 7-10days. barts told me not to drive the next 48 hours.as i am driving to work i didnt go to work next 2 days.i was lucky my opp was just before easter so i had easter holiday so i didnt have to take much time off work. 

good luck with your opp 

gulshie xx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Gulshie - glad the hysto went well.  So whats next for you?


----------



## gulshie

hi mazza, 

i am waiting to hear from barts now. hoping i'll start soon.
good luck with your opp 

gulshie x


----------



## mazza10

Finally got my date for the Op which is on 12th June.  Pre-op on Tuesday.  

How many days off work did anyone take after the op?  Mine is on a Tuesday so was thinking of taking the rest of the week off.


----------



## agate

if its just a simple hysto - to remove scarring - most ladies should feel fully well enough to work the following day - unless maybe its a job with very heavy lifting.  hysto is a very minor op.  if its a lap with hysto, you'd want at least a couple of days - recovery times are bit more variable after a lap depending on how much gas they use etc.


----------



## mazza10

Thanks agate.  I might just milk it and take the rest of the week...lol...I dont want to feel unwell and have to call in sick....


----------



## Flipsy

Had laparoscopy & Hysteroscopy yesterday & told most complex they're ever done. They had trouble getting in for the lap. Load of mucky guck in uterus. Loads of fluid in one ovary & tube, therefore they've clipped that. Really difficult to control my pain after & have a high pain threshold!!

Anyway they see no reason not to have another cycle & going for follow up next week. 

My question really is & it's probably a bit silly but I'm confused. AF due on Friday, although often late. Will the procedure make me miss a month??


----------



## agate

flipsy:  have they given you some hrt pills?  some docs give at least 10 days of estrogen pills after hysto to give your lining a bit of recovery time before your period.

otherwise, your period should be at the normal time... although it may be later this month if you've been stressing, and lighter if they already scraped your lining.


----------



## Flipsy

No HRT pills. My cycle is 28 days on Friday but it's usually between 32-38 days. Last month was 36 days. They did a lot of scrapping & I bleed very heavy yesterday but nothing since.

I always start my IVF cycles on day 21 cause I can't use the pill, is it likely I'll be able start this cycle?


----------



## agate

you should expect to have bleeding on and off until your period comes - which makes it hard to be sure when you period is.... if you'd been on HRT, I would expect that it'd make perfect sense to start your down reg on day 21 of this next cycle, but it might be a bit tricky to be completely sure when your day 1 is this month, and you might want to give your uterus a rest?

you don't NEED to use the pill or a day 21 start if its not appropriate for you.  I don't know your situation, but if you've always done a long protocol (day 21 start of down reg) and it hasn't worked for you, you could ask to try a short protocol with a natural cycle start (start your stimulation on day 1-2 of your natural period - no down reg, no pill start).  For many ladies it makes sense to switch protocol if the long protocol isn't working for you.  The only ladies that short protocol natural cycle doesn't make sense for are those with a short follicular phase (the time from your period until your ovulation) because they tend to start follicular development very early, so by day 1-2 they already have a dominant follicle.  

If your clinic only offer a pill start or a long protocol (unless you are someone with a short follicular phase), they are basically giving you a protocol to suit their convenience (so they can't start you on a predetermined day) rather than to give your best shot.  A good clinic will work with your body rather than force your body to fit with their schedules.


----------



## Flipsy

Have used LP all 3 times at 2 different clinic. Response is fine until embryos go back in


----------



## agate

oh well, if it suits you, then its a good choice


----------



## Flipsy

Thank you, however, I will question it at follow up


----------



## A J

Hi ladies,
I hope you dont mind me dropping by and asking a few questions.
I'm having a Hysto in Spain on June 5th which will be on day 19 of my cycle. Most people seem to have it done before ovulation but mine is in the middle of a mock DE cycle medicated by progynova. If I'm on progynova (estrogen), can I get pregnant naturally during this time. I thought one of the reasons for having it done before ovulation was incase of pregnancy. 
its given me something else to worry about as I'm petrified about the procedure.

I am to take 5mg valium and 600mg ibuprofen 2 hours before but nothing else...and I'm having a biopsy too.  I'm so worried about the procedure and what to expect but the clinic have been a bit vague. I have had a fresh and frozen transfer done there in the past and know the clinic very well but this is something else. 
They wont do another DE cycle without a Hysto which is good as after 6 m/c (2 of them with donor eggs) there is def something wrong in there.

Any advice on the above would be greatfully appreciated.
thanks
AJ xx


----------



## agate

bear in mind there is a big difference between a surgical hysto under a general anaesthetic and an office hysto.  office procedures are normally done without any painkillers, but the painkillers will help for the biopsy.

you probably won't ovulate on progynova, so probably won't be able to get pregnant but if you are worried you should check with your clinic in case they recommend you use condoms for that month.


----------



## A J

Agate...thank you so much for your reply. I certainly hope its the office hysto! By reading back through some posts it seems mine is so much cheaper in Spain at 500 euros plus 100 for a biopsy. 
I asked at my local clinic here who said it wasn't necessary to have a Hysto before a DE cycle but Spain where I have already had a DE cycle wont do another without a Hysto first- always such discrepancies!!  x


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies,

I just had a hysterscopy and a small polp removed yesterday which was day 9 on my cycle.  Doctor suggested that I wait one period and then can try ICSI for the 3rd time.  I ask about trying naturally and he said that I could start straight away - is this ok you do think?

Also does anyone know if your chances of getting pg increase after a hysto?

Many thanks,

Hannah xx


----------



## mazza10

Hi Ladies,

I have my Hysto on 12th June.  

Hannah10 - how did you feel afterwards.  I was originally going to take annual leave (which didnt seem right until i checked with HR).  So am going to go sick instead.  Did you have it on the NHS?  I was lucky my GP referred me and saved £3000 my consultant wanted!  Trying naturally afterwards should be fine, not as stressful as treatment!

I think I am going to try naturally for a couple of months until cycle 3.


----------



## Hannah10

Hi Ladies,

Mazza10 - i was lucky as my hysto was booked on a sat at 1pm.  I felt a bit tender afterwards but absolutely fine.  I would have been grand to go back to work the day.  Mine was under general as I had a polp which was removed.  On the plus side my DH and I started back trying naturally ttc a few days later and it was fine   it was actually a different feeling which was quite nice  

I think we will try ICSI again in Aug - so will give a few months ttc naturally as I heard that chances of conceiving naturally after hysto so will give that a try

Love hannah


----------



## mazza10

Thanks Hannah10 - well It's Op day!  Been up since 6.45am to have toast & tea.  I too also have a polpys which they want to remove.  Getting nervous...I don't know why, I've had egg collection twice where I was under.....


----------



## Hannah10

Mazza - thinking of you today - how did it go pet?


----------



## mazza10

Hysto was fine.  Although I am slightly miffed at my cons as he said I needed it to remove scarring, the doctors showed me the photos and said there is no scarring, polyps or adhesions there.  She shows me the letter that my cons sent to my GP and said "there might" be scarring in the uterine cavity and I would benefit from a hysto before further treatment can start.  On the plus said if I got my cons to do it, it would have cost me £3000.  I am just so annoyed at him I am thinking of changing clinics for my next IVF cycle.


----------



## Hannah10

Hi Mazza,

I get a copy of all letters sent to my GP - I think that might be a good idea for you to request from your cons therefore you will know exactly what they are saying on paper.  Thank goodness you didnt have to pay as that would not have been fair.  On the plus side the streching from the hystro may increase your chances of ttc naturally (per my cons!!)

Relax for the evening and glad it all went ok pet xx


----------



## mazza10

I didn't know the hysteroscopy can help with TTC naturally afterwards.


----------



## mazza10

Hi ladies I'm after some advice.  

Since my hysto on Tuesday where they found nothing I keep thinking they missed what my consultant showed me on my HSG photos.  Is that possible?  I don't want to go through this again.......

Why would my consultant say I had scarring and the doctors that performed the op couldn't find anything surely it can't just disappear.


----------



## agate

if you have had a bleed in between the two and the tissue wasn't firmly attached its possible its been shed since.  

I had an abnormal scan which showed lots of grot in the uterus... then a bleed, then hysto - by the time they did the hyso all the grot had gone.

although.... some docs take different views on the same situation... one doc will look at the lining and say 'that is scarring' when another doc will say 'that is normal'.


----------



## mazza10

Thanks agate.  Yes I have had 6 bleeds in between the HSG and hysto.  Slightly less worried now.  

I can see from your signature you're pregnant.  Congrats


----------



## PoPs.

Sorry to drop in on you.

I just have a quick question, Im in for a hysteroscopy tomorrow and Ive managed to get thrush! After waiting and getting myself worried about a GA I'm now thinking they may cancel the procedure?

Any advise? Typically its a Sunday and the clinic isn't open to chat to anyone :0(

PoPs x


----------



## agate

I don't know, but I THINK they might well go ahead?  I don't THINK thrush can normally infect the uterus but presumably they'd give you oral diflucan?  Either way, you have to be ready in case they do go ahead?


----------



## PoPs.

They went ahead. I had taken the oral meds anyways but they said it wasn't a problem.


However of the three polyps they saw on the hsg, they are now presuming must have been air bubbles as everything looked normal. Which is good news I guess. Doesn't explain why my left tube is blocked, but it won't be a problem for Ivf.


6wk wait to see consultant now then tx after I think. Fingers crossed. 


PoPs


----------



## littlerachywantsababy

Any advice? I never saw my consultant after op so don't know when is safe to have a bath, have sex, use tampons etc. 

Thanks
Rach


----------



## agate

its probably better to wait until your period arrives before you have sex/baths etc


----------

